# More Luck than Sense!!



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Friend sent this to me in e-mail....I have seen some stupid moves before, but this guy takes top billing...knocking down a silo with a sledge...Great Example on How NOT to Do This!

http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=38970


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

WTH was he thinking? I guess he wasn't. Coulda easily killed both of them. STUPID!

Hey you, outta the gene pool! Now!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Yep....only one cure for stupid....and he was almost cured.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

They are one lucky SOB.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I missed the part where the first brain surgeon said to the second one to "here hold my beer "


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Now come on, y'all. 'fess up---Tell me you haven't done something kinda dumb like that! I know I have. And there probably ain't enough room on the web server for me to tell all the stories.

Like--The BB gun fight.

Like--Watching one too many Evel Knievel stunts.

Like--Petting the dog.

Like--Go carts on the pond.

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

He wouldn't last long as a logger!


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Now come on, y'all. 'fess up---Tell me you haven't done something kinda dumb like that! I know I have. And there probably ain't enough room on the web server for me to tell all the stories.
> 
> Like--The BB gun fight. - A daisy BB shot in the butt hurts!
> 
> ...


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

rjmoses said:


> Like--The BB gun fight.
> 
> Like--Watching one too many Evel Knievel stunts.
> 
> ...


BB Gun fight--My two buddies and I were in one of their old barns, up in the hayloft, shooting sparrows with our BB guns. One of us shot a little too close to another, and pretty soon, we had built forts out of hay bales and were shooting at one another. One of the them shot at me and hit me right between the eyes, Knocked me out cold! They thought they had killed me! Still have the little scar on the bridge of my nose.

Go carts on the pond -- Couple of guys I knew built go carts and powered them with twin McCulloch chain saw motors. These little puppies would run up to 75 MPH. We'd take them down to the pond in the winter and race them on the ice. Power slide turns, drifting before people knew what to call it, spinning to see who could get the most revolutions--get the idea? One year the ice hadn't quiet frozen enough, Lost two go-carts.

Oh, I forgot about rabbit hunting at night,

Need I go on?

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Stupid is as stupid does. They took way to many bands off, only need to knock a single layer of staves out then the back side is far less likely to buckle.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

In my stupid youth we used to jump on slow moving freight trains and ride them a few miles. We also like to dive off them when they were parked on trestle bridges into the river below. Rock fight with pieces of coal on coal cars, etc. 
we also used to go " 'Bergin" which is slang for "ice berging" or cutting a sheet of ice loose and floating on the river on it. 
If I ever catch my kids doing that.......

I tried to "rate the topic" 5 stars, but it only came out to 3 stars..... Anyway, it's a 5 star for me!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> I tried to "rate the topic" 5 stars, but it only came out to 3 stars..... Anyway, it's a 5 star for me!


I got it to 5 for ya...at least it helped the average!


----------

